

Legal Ponzi Scheme Opens in Russia - asciilifeform
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-06/is-global-finance-a-ponzi-scheme-ask-a-russian-expert.html

======
achille
Note that he's rebranding it as a lottery. Something of a half lottery & half
game of chicken. If you withdraw too early, you earn some, but not much, if
you withdraw too late, you risk losing all your investment.

